# 22" Interior Door



## Drew63 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm moving to 6 panel solid core doors, most likely the Jeld-Wen composite pre-hung doors, as they will be painted, and the cost is reasonable. I have a hall closet door that is 22" wide, the door not the RO, normal height, it's a birch hollow core door. I can't find a 22" door anywhere, I did a search through Google and again on this site, not much luck getting info.
Not much room to widen the RO either.
Do they make doors this size, or will I need to modify something?
Thanks.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

That is a special order door. probably best to contact a building supply store and give them the specs of the door, looking at up to 2 week turn around.


----------



## Drew63 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, didn't want to go down that path, but don't appear to have a choice.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

You can cut a 24" door down to 22" if it is a flat door.
Just slip the edge piece back in and glue and clamp, a few nails too.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> You can cut a 24" door down to 22" if it is a flat door.
> Just slip the edge piece back in and glue and clamp, a few nails too.


Just remember to cut 1" on each side so the panels stay centered on the leaf.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Ask Don's Door's over in Enid


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

OKDrew63 said:


> Thanks for the reply, didn't want to go down that path, but don't appear to have a choice.


Go down what path? This is where you order them at a real lumberyard. Very simple.


----------



## Drew63 (Nov 10, 2011)

As far as cutting a 24" solid core 6 panel door down, any thoughts on how that would look, as far as the panels being much closer to the edge now? I'd have to router for the hinges but drilling for the knob could be an issue as there would already be a hole there. Maybe not go with a pre-hung and just a slab if I'm cutting one down?

Thanks for the link, Enid's a pretty good trip though.



Joe Carola said:


> Go down what path? This is where you order them at a real lumberyard. Very simple.


A special order path, a modify a door path, that kind of thing, that's all.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Cutting down existing door does not work well if it has panels, only if it is flat.


----------



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, that will look horrible if you cut down a panel door. If the look isn't a concern, get a flat door. If it is, bite the bullet and get a custom made up. They are more affordable than you might think.


----------

